
Andreessen Horowitz: No ‘Fruit Fly’ Investments - indus
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/10/10/weary-of-fruit-fly-consumer-startups-andreessen-horowitz-raises-series-a-bar/
======
greenyoda
Posted yesterday (98 points, 74 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6530536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6530536)

